

ScopeAR (YC S15) Beams an Expert to You Through Augmented Reality - katm
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/30/scopear-beams-an-expert-to-you-through-augmented-reality/

======
smontgomerie
Hey everybody, Scott from Scope here. We're excited to be launching and happy
to answer any questions! The tech behind it is pretty cool (if I do say so
myself), combining augmented reality, 3D environments and video streaming. We
hope this solution can solve a lot of problems for people, I know it has for
us already!

~~~
Schwolop
Best of luck guys!

I prototyped something like this on two separate occasions in 2012[1]. The
first attempt was using a laser projector to do the AR in a way that multiple
people could observe - I still think that's the ultimate way to go for this
problem space. The second attempt was part of a hackathon at Bigcommerce. We
skipped the AR part, but worked on the live two-way comms bit, synchronising
the content between two whiteboards. That worked well, but was totally outside
the company's remit.

Ultimately, I could never find a suitable team or investment to carry this
forward in Australia so I just dropped it. Feel free to reach out at
tom@jugglethis.net if you want to discuss this further.

[1] See [http://www.drtomallen.com/blog/the-magic-torch-part-
one](http://www.drtomallen.com/blog/the-magic-torch-part-one)

------
mediaman
Very cool -- I work in an industrial environment and this would be wonderful
to not have to fly in experts from across the country for a highly specialized
problem. Just in the last week it would have saved me at least $5k. Though I
cannot use it now because most of our experts are external vendors so there's
the chicken-egg problem, which is why they're focusing on bigger companies
with in-house experts.

------
lux
This looks like a really easy-to-use experience for the experts, and I can see
the end user's view working very naturally on AR headsets too. Very cool!

~~~
smontgomerie
Our intention is definitely to have this available on AR headsets - we work
closely with ODG and Epson and are looking forward to supporting them!

